#  Ernährung >   Wieviel trinkt ihr am Tag ? >

## Donner

Ich trinke jeden Tag 1,5 Liter. 
Und ihr ?

----------


## hustikuss

Schon so 4-6 Liter ...

----------


## bronchitosaurus

2-3 Liter.

----------


## Miba

Ich versuche auch immer, auf 2 Liter mindestens zu kommen.

----------


## spokes

ungefähr 2l

----------


## rosa1964

Gesund sind 2-3 Liter. Je nachdem ob man sich sportlich betätigt hat, oder viel geschwitzt hat auch mal 1 oder 2 Liter mehr. 
Aufjedenfall sollte man nicht weniger trinken, dass is nicht so gut für den Körper und die Nieren. Ich z.B. stelle mir immer ein Glas Wasser am Schreibtisch oder in der Küche auf, so denke ich immer daran genug zu trinken.

----------


## Medikuss

ich trinke ungefähr 2.

----------


## Hagebutte

Ich probiere 2-3l am Tag zu trinken...

----------


## PAKES1986

Ich denke 2 bis 3 Liter, wobei ich unlängst gelesen habe, dass die gängige 2 Liter Regel gar nicht stimmt Von wegen zwei Liter pro Tag: Harvard-Forscher warnen: Zu viel Wasser trinken kann krank machen - FOCUS Online 
Was meint ihr dazu?

----------


## Hagebutte

> Ich denke 2 bis 3 Liter, wobei ich unlängst gelesen habe, dass die gängige 2 Liter Regel gar nicht stimmt Von wegen zwei Liter pro Tag: Harvard-Forscher warnen: Zu viel Wasser trinken kann krank machen - FOCUS Online 
> Was meint ihr dazu?

 Sportler trinken, gerade vor Wettkämpfen, häufig Unmengen an Wasser.
Ich habe mal eine Reportage über Bodybuilder gesehen, dort wurde gezeigt, dass diese manchmal einige Tage lang 10l Wasser trinken.
Klar muss man dabei auf seinen Elektrolyt-Haushalt achten!
Dennoch denke ich, man sollte da mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen und einfach die Farbe des Urins als Messwert nehmen, das passt be mir bei 2-3l immer super

----------


## StefanD.

Nun genau da liegt das Problem sprich  beim   Elektrolyt-Haushalt. Man sollte vermeiden zuviel Wasser in einer sehr kurzen Zeit zu trinken. 
,Um eine Hyponatriämie (zu niedriger Natriumspiegel)  zu vermeiden bei Hochleistungssportlern sollte im in den Getränken 400 bis 800 Milligramm Natrium pro Liter vorhanden sein was ziemlich salzig schmeckt. 
Wir trinken die zwei Liter verteilt auf dem Tag.  
Dann essen wir z.B. Brot was ziemlich viel Salz enthält udgl... So gleicht sich das aus. Wenn wir zwei Liter Getränke haben und die Flüssigkeit in anderen Lebensmitteln dazu rechnen da kommen wir auf ca. 2,5 Liter.  Die sollten es schon sein pro Tag!  Vor allem bei Tagen mit 36 °C  wie zur Zeit!

----------


## VeryPatient

Ich finde man soll seinem Körper nicht vorschreiben, wieviel er an Wasser benötigt. Man soll auf seine Sinne Vertrauen und auf sein Durstgefühl. Man trinkt nur dann, wenn man Durst hat. Selbst vor einem Leistungslauf sollte man nicht trinken, wenn man keine Durst hat. Eine falsche Ernährungslehre ist im Umlauf.

----------


## Orproclen

Es sind mittlerweile so 3 L am Tag

----------


## Miba

Momentan ist es wirklich schwierig. Im Sommer soll man ja mehr trinken und ich vergesse das Trinken ganz oft und bin deshalb total schlapp  :Sad:  3 Liter versuche ich. Jetzt werde ich etwas trinken!

----------


## spokes

> Sportler trinken, gerade vor Wettkämpfen, häufig Unmengen an Wasser.

 nein.

----------


## Wissenjäger

Mindestens 2-3 Liter Wasser auf jeden Fall.

----------


## Läuft

Zu wenig..vllt 1,5 Liter

----------


## anjata

Locker 4 Liter am Tag würde ich sagen, wenn ich es mal so überschlage. Habe immer die großen 1.5l Flaschen.

----------


## Prien89

Zwischen 2 und 3 Liter am Tag

----------


## mikit

ich trinke 2-3 Liter am Tag

----------


## Tioner

leider zu wenig  :Sad:  ca. 1,5 l

----------


## LisaM

Etwa 2 Liter Wasser, wenn es heiß ist auch 2,5 bis 3 Liter.

----------


## Kevin_be

Hallo an Alle :-)
kann man eigenlich auch zu viel Trinken?? 
Ich komme sicherlich auf einen Liter Kaffee und 3-4 Liter Wasser am Tag.

----------


## Juliakowa

2-3 l
hauptsächlich Wasser gemischt mit Fruchtsaft

----------


## MartinHofm

Ich probiere jeden Tag auf ca. 4 Liter zu kommen. Gestaltet sich in der Regel jedoch meist ein wenig schwer, das Ganze wirklich durchzuziehen.

----------


## EdithMueller

Etwa 1,5 Liter - aber nur, wenn ich meine Teekanne im Wohnzimmer habe und sie mich immer wieder daran erinnert. Wenn ich unterwegs bin, komme ich trotz Wasserflasche manchmal nur auf 0,75 Liter und bekomme einen trockenen Hals.

----------


## anci

min 2l sollten es sein

----------


## AlexxPP

Je nachdem, aber ich denke, 3-4 Liter trinke ich schon am Tag

----------


## Yvonne0610

ich trinke ca 2-3 Liter am Tag

----------


## juce

Also sicherlich mehr als 3 Liter am Tag. Wenn ich Sport betreibe dann auch 4+ liter. Ich finde das die balancierte Wassereinnahme sehr wichtig ist für den Körper. 3-4 mal am Tag gibt es bei mir seit Jahren schon auch Tee, und dadurch nehme ich auch sehr viel Wasser ein.
Empfehle das auch allen gerne weiter. Die Teesorten von Celestial Seasonings sind da richtig gut - https://www.nibelungentee.de/Nach-Ma...al-Seasonings/
Deren Aromen haben irgendwie etwas besonderes, was ich bei anderen Teesorten nicht spüren.  
3+ Liter sollten es schon sein meines Erachtens nach! Immer schön gesund bleiben und viel Wasser trinken, hehe

----------


## kevin79688

2-3 Liter

----------


## dieyvonne

Leider viel zu wenig, bin schon froh, wenn ich einen Liter schaffe :-/

----------


## Kultig

versuche immer auf 3 Liter zu kommen aber schaffe es nicht immer

----------


## Tyrial

2-3 Liter sind so der Durchschnitt. Je nachdem wie aktiv  ich bin (im Sommer sowieso) wird es dann halt mehr.

----------


## Kira01

Ich versuche mind. 2 liter pro Tag zu trinken. Aber mehr wäre natürlich besser!!

----------


## Kultig

Was trinkt ihr dann so?

----------


## Haddeach

2 Liter. Und zur Menge, die ein Mensch zu sich nehmen sollte ist das denke ich immer abhängig davon, was er tut bzw wo er sich aufhält. Wenn ich im Urlaub in den Tropen bin, dann trinke ich mal locker 4 Liter, weil ich vor dem Frühstück schon 1 Liter ausgeschwitzt habe  :Zwinker:

----------


## Jan80

Da ich bereits zwei Nierensteine hatte, muss ich generell viel trinken. Aus diesem Grund trinke ich täglich mind. 3 Liter.

----------


## Bandi

Um die 2L, aber weniger sollte es eigentlich nicht sein .. zumindest denke ich

----------


## Alfons

Wasser so zwischen 1 und 1,5 Liter und dann noch Tee, Kafee und O-Saft!

----------


## aviendha

Es gibt jetzt auch solche Apps, die einem erinnern, mehr zu trinken. Seitdem ich die App habe, obwohl es manchmal nicht funktioniert, trinke ich viel mehr 3-3,5l am Tag.

----------


## Sinaja

Also ich versuche schon auf die 2 Liter pro Tag zu kommen. Wenn es geht, habe ich eine Flasche oder einen Wasserkrug mit, dann sehe ich immer, wie viel ich getrunken habe.

----------


## frank78

Ich trinke am Tag schon mindestens 3-4 Liter (im Sommer noch etwas mehr), aber erst seitdem ich mir einen Wassersprudler angeschafft habe. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen. Mir persönlich schmeckt es einfach frischer.  :s_thumbup:

----------


## healthyme

Hallo, ich trinke momentan leider viel zu wenig, kann mich einfach gerade nicht dazu motivieren. Am besten ist es mir gegangen bei mindestens 3 Liter am Tag.

----------


## Emil

Also ich trinke jeden Tag mindestens 3 Liter Wasser!

----------


## sonnenschein11

> Also ich trinke jeden Tag mindestens 3 Liter Wasser!

 das mach ich auch! Leider schmeckt das Wasser in anderen Städten anders und ich reise viel wegen Arbeit. Dann ist es ein bisschen schwieriger. Aber zu hause schmeckt das prima

----------


## annamia

3-4 liter so

----------


## LadyOpal

Also Leute, die sich nicht sportlich betätigen, kein schwere körperliche Arbeit verrichten und nicht im Süden leben, die brauchen wohl kaum mehr als 3 Liter Wasser am Tag, wenn überhaupt..
Ich selbst komme mit 2-2.5 Litern an Trainingsfreien Tagen super zurecht. An Trainingstagen ist es ein Liter mehr.

----------


## MarvinS

Habe immer zu wenig getrunken.. habe mir daher einen Wassersprudler gekauft. Seither schaffe ich es 3 Glaskaraffe am Tag zu trinken.  :Smiley:

----------


## Raffa29

Ich hatte mal begonnen, mich an die bekannte Regel "1 Liter pro 20kg Körpergewicht" zu halten. In meinem Fall wären das 4 Liter. So viel hatte ich früher nie getrunken. Seitdem ich aber so viel täglich trinke, bin ich tatsächlich fitter und vitaler!

----------


## Adana

Ich versuche immer ein Minumum von 3 Litern hin zu kriegen aber da ich das oft nach Gefühl mache und selten Buch führe, wird das wohl vor allem im Winter eher eine etwas unklare Sache. Ist aber ohnehin so ein Nebenproblem von allen sitzenden Bürojobs, das man daran zu wenig denkt. 
lg, Adana

----------


## PaulinaH

Also ich trinke definitiv zu wenig, habe auch kein Durst Gefühl schon seit einiger Zeit. Ich würde so sagen das es jetzt momentan ein Liter bei mir ist, was gar nicht gut ist und zu wenig würde ich sagen.

----------


## Monikaregen

2-3 Liter pro Tag.

----------


## Clemens Hermann

Hi, 
ich trinke zwischen 2,5 und 3 Liter am Tag. Das ist am gesündesten. :-) 
MfG

----------


## BerndK

Ich bemühe mich mindestens 2,5 Liter am Tag zu trinken, früher habe ich wesentlich weniger Wasser getrunken.

----------


## GüntherEmmerich

Hi,
2,5-3 Liter täglich. Das ist genau die richtige Menge für eine gute Gesundheit. :-)
MfG

----------


## amy77

Ich trinke auf jeden Fall mehr als 3L.

----------


## amy16

Ich liege bei 3L, wenn ich zum Sport gehe dann 5L.

----------


## Annabanana

ca 2 Liter pro Tag manchmal auch weniger.

----------


## Harrypotter1

immer zwischen 2-3 Liter am Tag. 1.5 Liter Flaschen helfen enorm, da man so immer erinnert wird mehr zu trinken.
Außerdem finde ich, dass man mehr Wasser trinkt, wenn das Wasser still ist.
liebe Grüße
Harry

----------


## Annabanana

hi
ich trinke zwei bis drei liter am tag und komme damit eigentlich auch relativ gut klar.
ist bei jedem menschen aber unterschiedlich wie viel man trinken muss......manche brauchen mehr und manche weniger. 
aber 2 Liter am tag wären denke ich auf jedenfall ein guter Anfang

----------


## Jula123

Hallo, also ich trinke auch sehr viel. Da ich noch vor der Arbeit Sport betreibe komme ich sicher locker auf 3-4 Liter pro Tag. Ich bin auch gerade dabei eine Saftdiät zu machen. Sich daheim einen Obstsaft zu machen ist der schnellste und leckerste Weg, die ganzen gesunden Vitamine, Mineralien, Antioxidantien und Enzyme zu tanken, an denen es in unserer tagtäglichen Ernährung mangelt. Ich habe auch neue Erkenntnisse bezüglich des Entsafters gemacht und zwar gibt es zwei verschiedene Arten von Entsaftern. Zum einen gibt es Zentrifugalentsafter, die ein aufrechtes Design haben und Saft erzeugen, indem sie Obst und Gemüse zu einem Brei kleinhäckseln, während sie sich zur gleichen Zeit schnell drehen, um die Flüssigkeit, die so gewonnen wird, aus der Masse herauszuziehen. Weitere Infos hier: https://lifestyle-gesundheit.net/ Ich kann euch dann berichten ob die Saftdiät bei mir funktioniert hat^^ Jetzt bin ich ein klein wenig vom Thema abgeschweift, aber grundsätzlich kann ich sagen, dass ich auch sicher mit der Saftdiät 3-4 Liter pro Tag trinken werde.

----------


## Steffy1

Ich trinke mindestens 2 Liter am Tag. Und ich merke es sofort wenn es weniger sind. Dann werde ich müde und der Kopf beginnt zu schmerzen.

----------


## Herbert Pleger

Hi, 
ich trinke täglich 2,5-3 Liter Wasser. 
MFG

----------


## blümchen79

In der Regel so 1,5 bis 2 Liter, aber das variiert ja auch in Abhängigkeit der Jahreszeit und ob ich an dem Tag Sport gemacht habe oder nicht...

----------


## Shmenty

Es ist immer unterschiedlich wie viel ich am Tag trinke. Ich versuche immer im Rahmen zwischen 2 - 4 Liter zu liegen.

----------


## laserbär

Bei mir ist das immer unterschiedlich. Manchmal trinke ich fast gar nichts oder gefühlt 10 Liter, aber ich würde sagen, dass ich durchschnittlich ca. 1,5-2 Liter pro Tag trinke. Manchmal trage ich immer eine Wasserflasche mit mir herum, damit ich daran denke zu trinken. Meistens hilft das mir dann auch.

----------


## KarlH29

Daa kommt bei mir immer ganz drauf an. Manchmal 1 Literam Tag, manchmal 2 Liter am Tag.

----------


## ricciodimare

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mir mit dem Trinken derzeit schwertue. Mehr als anderthalb Liter trinke ich nie und noch dazu relativ wenig Wasser. Vermutlich hängt das mit der Kälte und der inneren Unruhe zusammen.

----------


## orlita01

Ich trinke so um die 1,5 Liter am Tag, macnhmal mehr manchmal etwas weniger

----------


## asmeralda

Ich trinke am liebsten Wasser und gute Fruchtsafte. Ich versuche auch am Tag mindestens einen Liter zu trinken.Das ist mir schon wichtig.

----------

